# Ip Man and Ip Man 2 are free on hulu.com right now



## rframe

that is all....


----------



## MA-Caver

No link? 
I saw the first one on DVD... liked it. I saw no need for a second but hollywood apparently does.


----------



## rframe

Sure, here are the links.  Actually, neither movie was made by Hollywood...both were produced by Raymond Wong and distributed by Mandarin Films (Hong Kong).

Ip Man
http://www.hulu.com/watch/210629/ip-man

Ip Man 2 - this one is in Cantonese and has subtitles, but dont let that stop you
http://www.hulu.com/watch/288314/ip-man-2-legend-of-the-grandmaster


----------



## mmartist

Thanks mate


----------



## MSTCNC

SWEET! I just watched these two a few weeks ago on Amazon. I bought Ip Man, and received the online rental for a week, until the DVD came. #2 is OK... it's got Samo in it!

Thanks, Man!


----------



## fordtuff

Ip Man sucks

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bugatabugata

Thanks rframe! I've been meaning to watch it for a while, just never got around to it. Turns out it's totally worth the hype. Bit heavy-handed with the propaganda, but really good all the same.


----------



## Tames D

MA-Caver said:


> No link?
> I saw the first one on DVD... liked it. I saw no need for a second but hollywood apparently does.



I enjoyed the 2nd as well as the first.


----------



## Tames D

fordtuff said:


> Ip Man sucks
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk



Why?


----------



## MSTCNC

fordtuff said:


> Ip Man sucks



An interesting statement, albeit brief.

So, am I to understand that you dislike the movie... or Ip Sifu himself?

The former, I could understand... but, the latter? Um, no.

Would you be so kind as to clarify?

Thank you!

{salute}


----------



## d1jinx

dont be cheap.  Just buy the bluray off amazon and be done with it.


----------



## fordtuff

MSTCNC said:


> An interesting statement, albeit brief.
> 
> So, am I to understand that you dislike the movie... or Ip Sifu himself?
> 
> The former, I could understand... but, the latter? Um, no.
> 
> Would you be so kind as to clarify?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> {salute}



The movies kick ***. Ip Sifu was just a skinny, no talent, drug addict who people try to credit with the creation of the realest cat in MA, Bruce Lee. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng

So what part of that was not suppose to be a flame or what part of that was not put there ot intentionally start a problem.... you are sounding familiar by the way


----------



## fordtuff

Xue Sheng said:


> So what part of that was not suppose to be a flame or what part of that was not put there ot intentionally start a problem.... you are sounding familiar by the way



When did I say there was a part that wasn't a flame? And maybe we went to school together or something, idk. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mook jong man

fordtuff said:


> The movies kick ***. Ip Sifu was just a skinny, no talent, drug addict who people try to credit with the creation of the realest cat in MA, Bruce Lee.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk



Grandmaster Yip Man was not always skinny , in his younger days he was quite broad shouldered and exhibited the characteristic Wing Chun vee shaped back.

It was only in the latter years that the ravages of opium abuse and illness caused him to become frail.
Also worth noting is that Wong Shun Leung and William Cheung probably had more to do with Bruce Lee than Yip Man did , apart from a few photo opportunities with Yip Man , Bruce Lee would have been taught by senior students for the brief few years that he trained in Wing Chun.

Having said all that , even with Yip Man being in the last stages of throat cancer and high as a kite on opium he could still kill you on your best day with one strike , and would expend very little energy in doing so.


----------



## fordtuff

mook jong man said:


> Grandmaster Yip Man was not always skinny , in his younger days he was quite broad shouldered and exhibited the characteristic Wing Chun vee shaped back.


Yes, because Wing Chun practitioners are known more for their physical fitness than say The Legend of Zelda.



> It was only in the latter years that the ravages of opium abuse and illness caused him to become frail.
> Also worth noting is that Wong Shun Leung and William Cheung probably had more to do with Bruce Lee than Yip Man did , apart from a few photo opportunities with Yip Man , Bruce Lee would have been taught by senior students for the brief few years that he trained in Wing Chun.


I didn't say I wanted to debate who trained Bruce Lee, I simply stated what the average person thinks.



> Having said all that , even with Yip Man being in the last stages of throat cancer and high as a kite on opium he could still kill you on your best day with one strike , and would expend very little energy in doing so.


And what part of the deadly Wing Chun arsenal do you think he would have used? Chain tickle to the temple? A deadly low kick? Or is Dim Mak a part of the Wing Chun curriculum that few know about outside of the inner circle of teat suckling seniors in most Kwoons?


Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mook jong man

fordtuff said:


> Yes, because Wing Chun practitioners are known more for their physical fitness than say The Legend of Zelda.
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wanted to debate who trained Bruce Lee, I simply stated what the average person thinks.
> 
> 
> And what part of the deadly Wing Chun arsenal do you think he would have used? Chain tickle to the temple? A deadly low kick? Or is Dim Mak a part of the Wing Chun curriculum that few know about outside of the inner circle of teat suckling seniors in most Kwoons?
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk



Oh I doubt very much he would have to use anything special for you.
A simple palm strike to your jaw would do the trick , probably with enough power to break your neck.


----------



## Xue Sheng

fordtuff said:


> When did I say there was a part that wasn't a flame? And *maybe we went to school together *or something, idk.



Doubtful, I am guessing, by your posts and the attitude they put forth you are way to young because you are trying way to hard to impress others.


----------



## MJS

fordtuff said:


> The movies kick ***. Ip Sifu was just a skinny, no talent, drug addict who people try to credit with the creation of the realest cat in MA, Bruce Lee.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk



Perhaps you missed the part of the rules that you agreed to upon joining, which state that trolling and posting to incite conflict are against the rules.  If you have something productive to post, then post it.  If you're here to cause trouble, you'll find your welcome worn out quickly!

MJS
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## fordtuff

MJS said:


> Perhaps you missed the part of the rules that you agreed to upon joining, which state that trolling and posting to incite conflict are against the rules.  If you have something productive to post, then post it.  If you're here to cause trouble, you'll find your welcome worn out quickly!
> 
> MJS
> MT Asst. Admin



There's rules?? Why no troll?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------

